# Can iPad Dorico use third party audio libraries (Eg bbcso audio unit)?



## DennyB (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Dec 14, 2021)

Short answer: no - sort of.
Slightly longer answer: Dorico for the iPad does support third party libraries, but not expression maps, therefore playback is very limited. The AU libraries available in App Store are equally limited. And you can't use desktop libraries. 😟


----------



## DennyB (Dec 14, 2021)

:(

Well, thanks for the information!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 14, 2021)

You can use BBCSO on Dorico.
Actually, the Dorico team created an expression map set specially for BBCSO, and works great.

Edit: Ops, sorry I read too fast. I was talking about Dorico on desktop, not on iPad. Sorry!


----------

